# Catamount or Jiminy Peak Friday 1/6



## Catul (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm thinking of running up to Catamount or Jiminy Peak tomorrow (probably the former since it's a little closer) - anyone planning to be there?  Would love to make a few turns with some AZ'ers.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2006)

Wish I could - two of my frequent haunts...


----------



## Catul (Jan 6, 2006)

I've read your trip reports there in the past, so figured it was my best bet if I wanted to keep the drive around an hour to an hour and fifteen minutes.  Unfortunately, I woke up earlier this morning and my wife wasn't feeling too well so I decided to stay home for the day   I might go to Catamount tomorrow.

Good luck with your upcoming baby - any day now right?!!


----------

